# The cost of jabs and spaying my rabbits, advice please?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

My local vet charges £20 for myxamatosis (bad spelling, sorry) jabs and £20 for VHD jabs. I have four rabbits so it can work out at £160 in total as they have the same jabs again two weeks after the first lot. What do you pay? I've been made redundant so want to get an average price so I can shop around for a cheaper vet. Also is myxamatosis needed this time of the year? My vets say to have VHD twice a year but a lot of people have said to me once a year is enough.

My two little girls (rabbits) are coming up to six months old and I want to get them spayed to stop them humping and lower the risk of fighting and cancers. Again, what does your vet charge? I think mine is about £80 per rabbit. My two boys were nutered ages ago and it's helped them to be great mates and they never fight. I've heard females are more at risk from having the op. Has anyone on here regreted having it done? Just a few months ago my friends rabbit didn't wake from her op. It was heart breaking!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
my vet charges £18 per jab. £45 for males and £65 for females for nueturing

hope this helps


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds about right... have you contact the PDSA to see if you can get help with the ops??

As for the jabs, you MUST! must! must! get these done, there is a thread at the top of this section about myxi


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You need those vaccinations losing a bunny to VHD or myxi is awful. My vet said myxi was optional and once yearly I found a new vet. They need it twice a year. It was £20 for each for me as well. Leo had the VHD and then myxi 2 weeks later


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Prices sound about right, as Spudsmummy says if you can get to a pdsa vet they help people with little money. As for injections VHD is once a year and myxomatosis is twice a year. It is very important to keep them up to date as Tink said theres a thread at the top of this section showing you what myxi does to healthy rabbits. A vet that says myxi is only needed once a year is a bad vet, its is important to have it done every six months as the vaccine itself lasts 6-8 months it needs to be done on time twice a year.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

*VHD is yearly and myxi is every 6 months*, they are a MUST mine is £18 myxi £22 vhd but they give me a 10% discount if i take all four buns in at once to have them done. Neutering, i pay £85 for a doe and £65 for bucks but they keep them overnight and are more importantly bun savvy, i wouldnt just take them to the cheapest vet for that, too much of a risk. Best thing i did was to get my girls spayed, my bridge bun saffy was a nightmare before i had her done and i wouldnt risk the 85% stat on cancer of the uterus in does. Definetely worth it and a one off cost, if you have a low income you qualify for PDSA help anyway?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I pay £36 for both jabs, you need the mixi every 6 months and the VHD every year. The spaying varies from £40-120, it just depends where you go. They normally charge a little more for pain meds too dependent on the size of the bun. It isnt about costs its about correct care. your best bet would be to speak to your nearest rabbit rescue and ask them who they use for rabbits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

As stated above Myxi is 6 monthly and VHD is yearly, mine cost £18 each and a neuter it is £58 for a buck and £68 for a doe :thumbup1:


----------



## Aelaleigh (Mar 28, 2012)

Just to state; the vet that reccomended myxi annually is not a bad vet, the area is most likely a low risk zone which only requires a yearly top up, high risk areas require a 6 monthly top up. However a newjab containing VHd and myxi is available as of tommorow.


----------



## Aelaleigh (Mar 28, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> I pay £36 for both jabs, you need the mixi every 6 months and the VHD every year. The spaying varies from £40-120, it just depends where you go. They normally charge a little more for pain meds too dependent on the size of the bun. It isnt about costs its about correct care. your best bet would be to speak to your nearest rabbit rescue and ask them who they use for rabbits.


Anaesthetic is what makes the cost vary, rabbits are hard to put to sleep.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

actually the single mixi jab states every 6months regardless of area in the new instructions.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

My vet was £65 to neuter minion (male) and £85 for Storm (female). To be fair that does include a pre-check up, operation and a check up a week later. Plus their vet also cuts their claws free of charge while they are under . 

Has anyone had the new combo jab yet? I'm not sure how much that costs.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Vet costs can vary. Please follow this link and find out whether you are entitled to any support with your vet fees:

PDSA Vet Care - Who can PDSA help?

If not, many vets offer Pet Plans or schemes to help you spread out the payments over a year.


----------

